# around Rome



## manu82 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm Emanuela. I live in Rome, i'm italian. I just go back from Vietnam where i used to live for 2 years. i love Rome, i lost many things in this last year. If you would like to go around the city together with me, please don't hesitate to contact me.


see ya
Emanuela


----------



## celine107 (Apr 30, 2013)

HI Emanuele,

I would like to meet with you. I am a 33 year old Belgian lady. Have been living in DRCongo for some years and in Prague (Czech Republic) for a few months. Now in Italy (Civitavecchia, working in Maccarese/near Rome. Integration and reintegration always asks some time and energy. I am interested in meeting open minded people Italian or expats.
let me know something!
ciao
Céline


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

What work can that be in Maccarese if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## manu82 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Ciao Celine*

Ciao Celine,
how are you?
I'm Emanuela, i've been living in Rome since one month after my back from Vietnam.
We have an apartament in Ponte di Nona close Roma Est shopping mall.
When you would come in Rome?
Could go together in many places as: new cafè, aperitivo, cinemas, museums ecc..
What is you job shedule?
At present i don't have job and so i'll have more leisure time.

Hope to hear from you

Cheers

Emanuela


----------



## celine107 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Emanuela, 

I was trying to send you a private message with my contact details for meeting in Rome, but it answers me that you are not allowed to send or receive private messages...
On the other hand this website does not allow for privacy reasons to share contact details on the forum...
Can you check your private messages status?

Ciao, have a nice weekend
Céline


----------



## manu82 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Ciao Celine*

Ciao Celine,
please try to add me on skipe: emanuela.moccia

I cannot to change my private status because i'm new member.


Hope to hear from you soon

Cheers

Emanuela




Hi Emanuela, 

I was trying to send you a private message with my contact details for meeting in Rome, but it answers me that you are not allowed to send or receive private messages...
On the other hand this website does not allow for privacy reasons to share contact details on the forum...
Can you check your private messages status?

Ciao, have a nice weekend
Céline[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alessandro DelAqua (Jun 10, 2013)

manu82 said:


> Hi, I'm Emanuela. I live in Rome, i'm italian. I just go back from Vietnam where i used to live for 2 years. i love Rome, i lost many things in this last year. If you would like to go around the city together with me, please don't hesitate to contact me.
> 
> 
> see ya
> Emanuela


Hi Emanuela! Just to clarify - now you are based in Rome or Walse? If that is Rome, I would meet up somewhere city central eventually, I am 33 yo professional, just moved to Rome for a contract. Alexander


----------

